# Looking For Lukainka (French Basque?) Sausage Recipe



## thirdeye (Jan 9, 2020)

*I guess the title says it all, does this name ring a bell for anyone? * I have one source to buy Lukainka but it's about 130 miles away so I would like to have a recipe as a backup.  A few online searches have mentioned it, but no signs of a recipe.  I got a lot of cross-links to Lukanka, but those recipes are not even close to the sausage I'm looking for.  The Lukainka  I'm after is all pork,  fresh, stuffed in hog casing and has a fine grind.  After cooking the color is slightly pale, but I can see flecks of black pepper and there is a slight heat from hot peppers.  If there is garlic, it's not over powering.  The specific region of origin may be referred to as French Basque, after visiting with someone at this towns Basque festival a few years ago.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 9, 2020)

Thought I had something for ya, but I was wrong


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 10, 2020)

Thirdeye, does this sound like what you're looking for?  
https://www.gourmetfoodworld.com/fabrique-delices-basque-sausage-1658. 
I've asked around and will let ya know if I find anything.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 10, 2020)

So while searching for a recipe I've come to realize lukainka translates to sausage, or pork sausage. I'm guessing what you're looking for is a particular sausage, but it's not called lukainka.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2020)

Maybe this???
https://honest-food.net/loukaniko-traditional-greek-sausage/


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 10, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Thirdeye, does this sound like what you're looking for?
> https://www.gourmetfoodworld.com/fabrique-delices-basque-sausage-1658.
> I've asked around and will let ya know if I find anything.



Yes, that looks like the sausage, and the ingredients seem to fit the flavor. 



DanMcG said:


> So while searching for a recipe I've come to realize lukainka translates to sausage, or pork sausage. I'm guessing what you're looking for is a particular sausage, but it's not called lukainka.



Maybe it's like chili can mean different things to different people?  In this case the whole community refers to it as Lukainka, and the shops that sell it label it that way too,   The "French Basque"  region a guy was telling me about might provide a clue to a certain recipe.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 10, 2020)

I was asked if you can confirm there is no paprika?  But you said it was a pale cooked color so I would guess not.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2020)

I will ask my neighbor whose grandmother is pure French see what I can find out about the orgin or history of this.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> After cooking the color is slightly pale, but I can see flecks of black pepper and there is a slight heat from hot peppers.


Makes me think of some  reading I have done  on french 4 spice .  The recipe I have is 7 parts black or white pepper , 1 part nutmeg , 1 part cinnamon  and 1 part cloves .  Some other ones are less pepper , but still equal parts on the rest .  These  amounts make up the spice , then the recipe for the sausage  will say how much to use  per lb .   along with other spices .
Just rang a bell when I read this thread .


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 10, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> I was asked if you can confirm there is no paprika?  But you said it was a pale cooked color so I would guess not.



I don't think paprika is a major player.



chopsaw said:


> Makes me think of some  reading I have done  on french 4 spice .  The recipe I have is 7 parts black or white pepper , 1 part nutmeg , 1 part cinnamon  and 1 part cloves .  Some other ones are less pepper , but still equal parts on the rest .  These  amounts make up the spice , then the recipe for the sausage  will say how much to use  per lb .   along with other spices .
> Just rang a bell when I read this thread .



The pepper is not really outstanding.  It's more of a back flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2020)

That link Dan posted looks and sounds a lot like your description.  The ingredients list sounds good. The Espelette Pepper is going to make all the difference. There are references to the Choricero Pepper being used in Basque Sausages including their version of Chorizo...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey Thirdeye, Where are you located? I'm guessing Wyoming ?
I just zoomed in on your avatar for a clue.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 11, 2020)

I've never had such a hard time finding info on a sausage before. here is some history on it's origins. https://pil-pilean.com/2013/08/13/lukainka-el-ancestral-chorizo-vasco/

I also sent a message to the Big Horn Basque Club and requesting a generic recipe  and they responded with,
_Hi Dan, let me get a hold of some of the old Basque men for you. It might take me a couple days but I'll get something for you. It is a regional thing lol! I know what goes in it but not how much per lb!_
I'll let ya know.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 11, 2020)

It's in Rytec's book on page 276, says it's a Greek sausage. Here's the recipe:
10 lbs pork butt
5 Tb salt
10 cloves garlic, crushed or sliced
2 Tb ground thyme
2 Tb Marjoram
1 Tb ground allspice
2 tsp crushed bay leaf
3 Tb grated orange peel
1 & 1/2 cup red wine
Grind thru 3/4" plate, stuff into 32-35mm hog casings

Hope this helps, takes me time to type stuff, I still have to look at the keyboard. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2020)

Ray, this Lukainka is a Basque Sausage, from the Basque Region, an area on the border of France and Spain that has there own language dialect, history and types of food. There Sausages are very different than the Greek Sausage you posted. Thanks for all the work typing and it does sound good...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 11, 2020)

It was something to do Jimmy, I'm up early and have my butt in the offset now. I made a bottle of your finishing sauce yesterday, going with straight hickory splits, this should be good. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 11, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Hey Thirdeye, Where are you located? I'm guessing Wyoming ?
> I just zoomed in on your avatar for a clue.



Yes, I'm in the Cowboy State!



DanMcG said:


> I've never had such a hard time finding info on a sausage before. here is some history on it's origins. https://pil-pilean.com/2013/08/13/lukainka-el-ancestral-chorizo-vasco/
> 
> I also sent a message to the Big Horn Basque Club and requesting a generic recipe  and they responded with,
> _Hi Dan, let me get a hold of some of the old Basque men for you. It might take me a couple days but I'll get something for you. It is a regional thing lol! I know what goes in it but not how much per lb!_
> I'll let ya know.



Now that is using the 'ol noggin with your sleuthing  skills.  I would have never thought to reach out in that direction.  Ironically, Buffalo Wyoming is the town where I have attended the Basque festival, and where I've purchased Lukainka sausage. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2020)

As usual , google something like this , good chance you'll get a hit from SMF . Not sure if this will help , but worth tagging .





						"REAL" Basque Chorizo
					

After having made several successful batches of traditional Polish kielbasa (my wife’s family are Polish), I decided to investigate some sausage recipes that would reflect MY own Basque heritage.  I have made a number of ‘Basque-style’ dishes before, but never looked into the ‘tube-meats.’...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I know this is not what you're looking for , just a way to compare spice pairings .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2020)

couger78
 is still around. Try sending a PM if he don't see this thread....JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> As usual , google something like this , good chance you'll get a hit from SMF . Not sure if this will help , but worth tagging .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chef jimmyj said:


> couger78
> is still around. Try sending a PM if he don't see this thread....JJ



Yeah, I was going to tag Kevin on this too. I hope he joins in on the fun.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 11, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> I've never had such a hard time finding info on a sausage before. here is some history on it's origins. https://pil-pilean.com/2013/08/13/lukainka-el-ancestral-chorizo-vasco/



I just opened your link, translated with Google.  Great history, and the photo of the sausage being grilled is about the color of the sausage I'm after.  When raw, you see more flecks, but when cooked only black pepper can be seen. 
















chopsaw said:


> As usual , google something like this , good chance you'll get a hit from SMF . Not sure if this will help , but worth tagging .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This will be added to my bucket list, it looks fantastic.  With the help of the owners of a Mexican restaurant, I make a modified Chorizo recipe from the Poli site, and recently bought a Chorizo seasoning from Walton's to try out, as it's more of an Americanized Chorizo, similar to the Johnsonville Chorizo.  I'm still in the testing stage with the Walton's seasoning, but so far I'm liking it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> , I make a modified Chorizo recipe from the Poli site


I do alot of reading and comparing on his site . That's where I read about the french 4 spice . 
Have you looked at the French style sausages in the fresh sausage section ?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I do alot of reading and comparing on his site . That's where I read about the french 4 spice .
> Have you looked at the French style sausages in the fresh sausage section ?


Not in detail, but I will check them out.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 11, 2020)

I found this post on a Basque site, so the information I got years ago about Lukainka and French Basque is likely correct. 

_My grandparents were French Basque, they used to make a pork sausage caled “lukinka”. I would like to make this and keep the recipe in the family. So if anyone knows of this sausage I would appreciate if they would give it to me.
Thanks, Patty _


----------



## couger78 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi all!
I've seen something similar to the Basque "sausage in question" and tried it at a Basque festival in Elko, NV a number of years ago. It was quite different from the Basque chorizo I posted here. Milder. Lighter in color. Slightly less heat but still delicious! I asked the vendor the ingredients. He rattled off these (or as best I can remember): _pork, onion and bell pepper, black pepper, allspice, coriander, piment d'Espelette chili powder and maybe some caraway_ (I think). The _piment d'Espelette_ is the key ingredient for REAL Basque flavor, according to the sausage seller who was actually from the Pyrenees.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2020)

Thirdeye Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 12, 2020)

couger78 said:


> Hi all!
> I've seen something similar to the Basque "sausage in question" and tried it at a Basque festival in Elko, NV a number of years ago. It was quite different from the Basque chorizo I posted here. Milder. Lighter in color. Slightly less heat but still delicious! I asked the vendor the ingredients. He rattled off these (or as best I can remember): _pork, onion and bell pepper, black pepper, allspice, coriander, piment d'Espelette chili powder and maybe some caraway_ (I think). The _piment d'Espelette_ is the key ingredient for REAL Basque flavor, according to the sausage seller who was actually from the Pyrenees.



I talked to two others yesterday that recently tried some Lukainka, and ran this list of ingredients by them. Obviously, a good ratio of ingredients reflect an overall flavor without one thing standing out, but many sausages have 'signature' flavors (like fennel in Italian sausage), but we all thought onion, bell pepper,  black pepper could be players.  I can't be sure about the coriander, and I don't think allspice or caraway was in it.   When doing some reading on the piment d'Espelette, I stumbled upon a domestic producer from California, that seemed very devoted to this style of pepper.  Boonville Barn Collective


----------



## lukeseippel (Jan 14, 2020)

couger78 said:


> Hi all!
> I've seen something similar to the Basque "sausage in question" and tried it at a Basque festival in Elko, NV a number of years ago. It was quite different from the Basque chorizo I posted here. Milder. Lighter in color. Slightly less heat but still delicious! I asked the vendor the ingredients. He rattled off these (or as best I can remember): _pork, onion and bell pepper, black pepper, allspice, coriander, piment d'Espelette chili powder and maybe some caraway_ (I think). The _piment d'Espelette_ is the key ingredient for REAL Basque flavor, according to the sausage seller who was actually from the Pyrenees.


I'm originally from Elko NV, now I live in Mobile Al. I sure miss the Basque festival. It was one of my favorite things to do in the summer.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok I sent another message to Big Horn Basque Club and got an immediate response but not as informative as I had hoped.  I asked if he could share the main players in the sausage if he couldn't get a actual recipe.
_Quote;
I am so sorry I didn't get back to you, we've been very busy! I did ask the old guys and they said there's no written recipe, of course lol! But the the ingredients are simple, salt - pepper - garlic and a little bit of red pepper 
Dan, my folks made lukainka every December.   Ground pork, Dad used the scraps from butchering hogs and had it ground, salt, black pepper, and garlic powder.  Let the flavors penetrate the meat,  then refrigerate for a couple if days and cook and taste.  Mom usually always added more garlic!!!  We then bought casings, borrowed a sausage press,then made big links, the size if Italian sausage in the stores.  Cured for two weeks and then cut into 2” links and fry.  YUM 
Our family didn’t use red pepper.
Unquote._


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 17, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Ok I sent another message to Big Horn Basque Club and got an immediate response but not as informative as I had hoped.  I asked if he could share the main players in the sausage if he couldn't get a actual recipe.
> _Quote;
> I am so sorry I didn't get back to you, we've been very busy! I did ask the old guys and they said there's no written recipe, of course lol! But the the ingredients are simple, salt - pepper - garlic and a little bit of red pepper
> Dan, my folks made lukainka every December.   Ground pork, Dad used the scraps from butchering hogs and had it ground, salt, black pepper, and garlic powder.  Let the flavors penetrate the meat,  then refrigerate for a couple if days and cook and taste.  Mom usually always added more garlic!!!  We then bought casings, borrowed a sausage press,then made big links, the size if Italian sausage in the stores.  Cured for two weeks and then cut into 2” links and fry.  YUM
> ...



Dan, thanks for following up on that.  I see the quest continues....  I'm glad there was conformation on:

Pork for the meat
salt
black pepper (which I can see in the links I have)
garlic (confirmed also)
red pepper (possibly confirmed, as I noticed a very subtle heat)
I can possibly pick-up bell pepper like cougar78 mentioned, but don't have taste reference to the piment d'Espelette , although 1)  I wouldn't mind trying some after cruising the website I linked to above and 2) I'm not sure a smaller butcher shop would invest in that seasoning.

So,  the clues so far kind of point toward a standard German sausage (salt, black pepper, white pepper and garlic.) except that some German sausages have some beef.  I have a plan that may help identify the flavors in the links I have. Two brothers I know make an annual batch (like 900 pounds) of German sausage from a family recipe for church members and friends.  This 3 day event is coming up in February.  One brother is very tuned into flavors, so I'll give him a couple of links and see what he comes up with and report back.  

It's interesting that the Basque Club member recalled using big links, but he may be referring to rings or coils?  However, the links I get are larger diameter and weigh in at 1/3 pound each, I'm guessing they are in the 35 mm range.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I will ask my neighbor whose grandmother is pure French see what I can find out about the orgin or history of this.
> 
> Warren



Neighbors grandmother came from northern French border with Germany. He is out of town right now but is still going to ask her. Wondering if she will be any help as I seen this comes from southern border near Spain.

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Neighbors grandmother came from northern French border with Germany. He is out of town right now but is still going to ask her. Wondering if she will be any help as I seen this comes from southern border near Spain.
> 
> Warren



That would be great.  The more information we get, the easier it will be to shape a recipe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2020)

We are going to have to have a sausage gathering when you get this perfected.

Warren


----------



## couger78 (Jan 18, 2020)

$10.50/shipped on Amazon -Piment d'Espelette


----------



## Polka (Jan 18, 2020)

Now, depending on the fat content, and the freshness and amounts of Black Pepper / White Pepper, that could have been the source of your little dab of heat.  I Bet that special French spice is the thing to set it off different, and depending on the actual peppers in it, source of subtle heat, too.  Just my two cents.  Happy grinding!!  R


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for the like chopsaw it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 18, 2020)

Polka said:


> Now, depending on the fat content, and the freshness and amounts of Black Pepper / White Pepper, that could have been the source of your little dab of heat.  I Bet that special French spice is the thing to set it off different, and depending on the actual peppers in it, source of subtle heat, too.  Just my two cents.  Happy grinding!!  R



You are absolutely correct about the special spice,  and that could be the thing would make the flavor pop on a sausage with such simple ingredients.  I'm  curious if Basque decedents in the US making lukainka a generation or two ago had access to that spice?  And would a meat market spend the extra money to buy it?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2020)

I would think they brought the peppers over from the homeland, and grew their own from the seeds.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> It's interesting that the Basque Club member recalled using big links, but he may be referring to rings or coils? However, the links I get are larger diameter and weigh in at 1/3 pound each, I'm guessing they are in the 35 mm range.


I just went back and reread what we have so far and  notice that although he mentions big links , he then comments  "_the size if Italian sausage in the stores_ ", so I think you're right on the 32-35 casing.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2020)

Here's a store bought sausage that lists the ingredients for a basque sausage that sounds like what couger described








						Basque Sausage au Piment d’Espelette
					

Basque Country has a rich culinary heritage distinct from French and Spanish cuisine, and often its recipes are enhanced with spicy and peppery flavors that surprise the palate. Basque Sausage au Piment d'Espelette is one such recipe. The ground por




					www.gourmetfoodstore.com
				




with the ingredient list we should be able to reverse engineer it

EDIT: this looks to be the same sausage that I posted on page one, but with a different name.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 31, 2020)

Okay everyone, I've gotten some new information confirming the ingredients in the local recipes I have sampled.  Between my taste and the information Dan got from the Basque Club the ingredients include:  salt, black pepper, garlic and red pepper. The person I talked to confirmed those and added "a little parsley, and a very small amount of sugar".  The flecks in the raw sausage photo (in my page 1 post) are obviously the parsley and some could be red pepper as I can see some flecks of it after cooking.

Based on that.... I've put together the recipe below.  I'm trying to follow some amount guidelines, and I like adding some white pepper to sausages.  I'm not sure if I want to lower the black pepper amount. * Anyways,  how does this look to everyone? *  I'll probably make a 1.5 to 2 pound batch the next time I'm grinding pork, but I'm open to comments.   In the meantime I think I'll order some of the French Basque spice to try as well.

*Lukainka - Version 1*
1000g  - ground pork butt
15g - salt - (1.5%)
2g - black pepper - (0.2%)
1g - white pepper - (0.1%)
3.5g - Minced garlic - (0.35%) 
0.5g - sugar - (0.05%)      OMITTED  in Version 2
0.5g - crushed red pepper (0.05%)
0.25g - dried parsley - (0.025%)   EDITED in Version 2

*EDIT - Lukainka Version 2 is below*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2020)

For the future. A Link for CHORICERO Chiles, common in Basque Food...JJ 






						searchresults
					

Online supplier of bulk spices, chiles and seasoning blends to food service companies including shops, restaurants, and food manufacturers.



					www.spicesinc.com


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 2, 2020)

Today I did two test cooks using Version 1 of this recipe as a starting point. I basically did a side-by side taste test with some commercially made Lukainka.  The commercial sausage was much higher in fat, I'm guessing 30+% (on the left) and a bit more salty than mine. 








Other than that.... the flavor profile was similar enough for me to call this recipe a keeper for now.  The amount of sugar was so low, I decided not to include it.  On a personal note, I did increase the minced garlic on round two to .5%, but  we generally bump the amount of garlic in most published recipes. The next step will to make a larger batch and distribute to 4  or 5 home sausage makers I know and wait for their feedback.  I'm also going to order some of the French Basque red pepper to try out.    

*Lukainka - Version 2*
1000g  - ground pork butt
15g - salt - (1.5%)
2g - black pepper - (0.2%)
1g - white pepper - (0.1%)
3.5g - Minced garlic - (0.35%)   Note: use 5g if you really like garlic (.5%)
0.5g - crushed red pepper (0.05%)
1/4 teaspoon dried parsley


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm interested in what the others think.
That store bought stuff is crazy pale.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 2, 2020)

I was just reading this , looks like alot of fat in the store bought .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2020)

The Whole Chiles freeze very well and purchasing larger amounts is a much better value.
Swap Marjoram for Parsley and you have a Spicy version of White Kielbasa.
Your recipe sounds really good!  Just the flavor profile I enjoy...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Whole Chiles freeze very well and purchasing larger amounts is a much better value.
> Swap Marjoram for Parsley and you have a Spicy version of White Kielbasa.
> Your recipe sounds really good!  Just the flavor profile I enjoy...JJ



There is something special about those custom chile powder blends, in all kinds of dishes, some taste dull from the package.... but are tasty at the end.   It's funny you mentioned marjoram, because this recipe is basically a Polish sausage, and if you dropped the marjoram and picked up the red pepper, it would fit the profile of this sausage.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 3, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I'm also going to order some of the French Basque red pepper to try out.


I ordered some after you started this thread, I really like it, and I'll be making some of your recipe once you get it nailed down.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks like you have about master the deal. Hope it all passes the test group.

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 18, 2020)

*Lukainka - Version 3*

I'm through with two more rounds of taste testing and can now bring everyone up to date.   After version 2 most thought the red pepper needed a bump so I increased that.  In the meantime I had ordered some Piment d'Ville from the grower in California (they can't call it Piment d'Espelette  as that must come from the French Basque region) which I really liked, the flavor is like nothing I've had before, but the flavor is very delicate and the heat is quite mild. It could easily be a table spice to replace black pepper.  They sell a smokey version and a more spicy version.  I did try a couple of pounds of sausage using .25%,  (a healthy dose), and it did darken the color (much like a paprika would), but the three other peppers in the sausage masked the Piment d'Ville, so I'm reserving it for other things.  It's really good on eggs, avocados and I want to try some in  lamb sausage or on a grilled chicken and lamb.   Anyway,  version 3 is below, which has a tick more crushed red pepper.  For reference I also put Versions 1 and 2 below.


*Lukainka - Version 3*
1000g - ground pork butt
15g - salt - (1.5%)
2g - black pepper - (0.2%)
1g - white pepper - (0.1%)
3.5g - Minced garlic - (0.35%)  - Note: use 5g if you really like garlic (.5%)
0.7g - crushed red pepper (0.07%) - 
1/4 teaspoon dried parsley  (or just eyeball the amount)
=====================================
*Lukainka - Version 2*
1000g - ground pork butt
15g - salt - (1.5%)
2g - black pepper - (0.2%)
1g - white pepper - (0.1%)
3.5g - Minced garlic - (0.35%) Note: use 5g if you really like garlic (.5%)
0.5g - crushed red pepper (0.05%)
1/4 teaspoon dried parsley  (or just eyeball the amount)
=====================================
*Lukainka - Version 1*
1000g - ground pork butt
15g - salt - (1.5%)
2g - black pepper - (0.2%)
1g - white pepper - (0.1%)
3.5g - Minced garlic - (0.35%)
0.5g - sugar - (0.05%) OMITTED in Version 2
0.5g - crushed red pepper (0.05%)
0.25g - dried parsley - (0.025%) EDITED in Version 2


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for your testing, do you think this will be the final recipe?


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 18, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for your testing, do you think this will be the final recipe?



Yep, I do. and for a few reasons.....  Like many of the "country" or "farm" sausage recipes, the balance of flavors and simplicity of it makes it a good candidate for bulk or stuffed into links.  In addition to links, it's really good for making a sausage sandwich, and  works okay for breakfast.  With the exception of garlic, which I will use the 0.5% amount,  everything else pretty much follows the standard guidelines for flavorings.  All that said, the optional ingredients I could see working would be: thyme, basil, ginger and onion.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 19, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> but the three other peppers in the sausage masked the Piment d'Ville, so I'm reserving it for other things


Did you consider replacing the hot pepper flakes with the piment d'ville?  I bought some Piment d'Espelette  and would like to make a sausage around it, and was wondering what you opinion would be.
Lastly, do you think yours is a close clone to the ones you get buy commercially or at the festivals?


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 19, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Did you consider replacing the hot pepper flakes with the piment d'ville?  I bought some Piment d'Espelette  and would like to make a sausage around it, and was wondering what you opinion would be.
> Lastly, do you think yours is a close clone to the ones you get buy commercially or at the festivals?



The owner of P'dV sent a follow up email and I explained I was experimenting with a Basque sausage recipe and wanted to see how their chile powder worked.  She suggested eliminating most or all of the black and red pepper.  She reminded me that P'dV was "sweet and spicy", which is correct.  I actually took some unseasoned ground pork and added only salt and P'dV then formed into meatballs that I baked, thinking this would be more passive than pan frying.  The combination of flavors was good, but it did not resemble what I was trying to duplicate at all. 

I had a sneaking suspicion that after 3 or 4 generations  Lukainka recipes from the old country, may have changed.... and when our searches yielded no written recipe we really couldn't confirm if Piment d’Espelette  was in it at all. Two of my friends that were in the taste testing group agreed with me that the flavor from version 3 was a close clone (other than the lower fat content I used) to the Lukainka they had previously eaten. 

I do think you could definitely design a sausage around the Piment d’Espelette .  To see how someone else attacked this.... go back to the link you posted to the gourmet Basque sausage and read the Overview and the Ingredients. They mention how mild the Piment d’Espelette is, and the first two ingredients are onion and roasted red pepper, which are also mild.  Piment d’Espelette is listed *before *black pepper, and I think this is intentional so the black pepper doesn't mask it.  The gourmet sausage uses veal, which I can see... or even some lamb. A little nutmeg makes sense, and if coriander is used, cumin is a great sidekick to it.  Maybe some fresh parsley?  I'm not sure about using caraway and Allspice.  Also missing is garlic, which is not a bad thing especially since you want to build the sausage around Piment d’Espelette.  

I don't know if you have tried your Piment d’Espelette  on fried or scrambled eggs, but it's really good and allows the flavor to really shine.  To try the coriander and cumin flavor combination try this:  In a plastic bag add a couple of pinches of salt, Piment d’Espelette, cumin and coriander.  Add some sliced carrot and shake until the carrots are coated.  Add some olive oil and shake again.  Bake on a sheet pan at 400° until tender and see what you think.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 19, 2020)

Great info Thirdeye, thanks!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you for a great post and the wiliness to pursue.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 19, 2020)

I agree with Warren . I've been reading along . Nice  work on passing along the information .


----------

